# NF gold diggers?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Most NF's I know don't really care about money. However, has anyone here ever come across an NF gold digger?


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

What is this money you speak of?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

closest I came to gold digging was about 7-8 years ago when I went along on this road trip with some people to the local mountains
we drove to a river and there we started filtering pebbles in hope of finding some gold nuggets, I still remember how freezing the water was, but yeah we had no shovels so we couldn't really dig for it just hope that the river already did the work for us

now only thing i have to do is figure out whether i was speaking metaphorically here or not ... it is hard being NF sometimes >.<


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I do have an ambition for at least one of my hypothetical future wives to be well-off because it would just be convenient. But most people are well-aware I'm not very primarily money-motivated. Just a bit practical in with my idealism.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never met a gold digger lol


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Gold digging NFs? Is that even possible? :tongue:No, but really, I've never heard/encountered one at all! :mellow::mellow:


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah I'd totally marry for money only I found them attractive in personality, appearance, health, and soul. Now that's real gold digger there


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

murderegina said:


> I've never met a gold digger lol


You have never met a gold digger? Wow, you must be an extreme Introvert. I know an amazing amount of gold diggers.


----------



## leesh (Jun 11, 2010)

My boyfriend's mother painted me as a golddigger when I started dating him six years ago, but I think this had more to do with her being racists, classist, territorial, and distrusting. (I came from a middle class home-- he's a neurologist's son.)

She's since seemed to come around to my redeeming qualities. I mean, come on, I started talking to him while I was at MIT.

Honestly, my romantic needs are deep and warm. Money is fun, but ultimately, too shallow of a romantic ambition for me.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

I see a lot of gold diggers in my country, they get a lot of attention for one reason or another (gossip media, tv etc). I don't know, maybe I have met people that could fit the profile, but don't really think they were NFs...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, the word "gold digger" implies someone who would marry (or enter a relationship) purely through monetary motivations. I doubt very seriously an NF could remain happy in such an arrangement if they did not actually love or feel a deep connection with the other person.

On the other hand, I wouldn't go as far as to say NFs don't care about money. That's kind of a ridiculous stereotype. There are NFs who want a certain level of material security, or who have gifts or acts of service as one of their love languages. NFs are also perfectly capable of being topless dancers, etc...although in order to do so, I guess we actually have to love dancing or being on stage or have an ulterior motive like "I need my freedom from the corporate world" to justify it. 

I think anyone with Te can care about money, because it's practical, whether that person is an ENFP or ISTJ. But caring about practical security isn't the same thing as being "a gold digger."


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Well, the word "gold digger" implies someone who would marry (or enter a relationship) purely through monetary motivations. I doubt very seriously an NF could remain happy in such an arrangement if they did not actually love or feel a deep connection with the other person.
> 
> On the other hand, I wouldn't go as far as to say NFs don't care about money. That's kind of a ridiculous stereotype. There are NFs who want a certain level of material security, or who have gifts or acts of service as one of their love languages. NFs are also perfectly capable of being topless dancers, etc...although in order to do so, I guess we actually have to love dancing or being on stage or have an ulterior motive like "I need my freedom from the corporate world" to justify it.
> 
> I think anyone with Te can care about money, because it's practical, whether that person is an ENFP or ISTJ. But caring about practical security isn't the same thing as being "a gold digger."



true, every human being cares about material security, if you're desperate to survive, you'll take into consideration any option, it's just human nature. And regarding Te, yeah, we all have that too, but it would make more sense to use our primary functions first, as NFs (in a normal situation, when we are not in a stressful or weird situation), at least this is my opinion.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Razvan said:


> true, every human being cares about material security, if you're desperate to survive, you'll take into consideration any option, it's just human nature. And regarding Te, yeah, we all have that too, but it would make more sense to use our primary functions first, as NFs (in a normal situation, when we are not in a stressful or weird situation), at least this is my opinion.


Well, my perspective is this: people shouldn't be greedy. Greed is unethical, especially when that greed actually pushes other human beings into poverty.

Also, I've never been the sort of woman who is looking to "marry rich" or anything like that. It doesn't change my feelings about a man if I find out his financial situation isn't too good. I love the person, not his bank account.

On the other hand, I like money, and I like having nice things. I also don't mind being "taken care of" to a certain extent. Not to an extreme, of course.


----------

